# Series 2 for recording only



## romilio (Oct 15, 2005)

I purchased a standalone tivo series 2 thinking that I would be able to use it as a video recorder for manually recording my home videos and after going through the initial setup, the dvr function is not available unless I subscribe.
I have no use for a subscription, since I don't plan to download a guide or schedule recordings.
Is there a way to enable the unit for manual recording without having to subscribe to tivo service that I will not need?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not that is not considered theft of services. Recording of any sort requires a subscription.

To do what you want, apart from subscribing to the service, needs an older Series 1, a Toshiba or Pioneer one, one with Product Lifetime, or something that is not a TiVo DVR at all.


----------



## romilio (Oct 15, 2005)

classicsat said:


> Not that is not considered theft of services. Recording of any sort requires a subscription.
> 
> To do what you want, apart from subscribing to the service, needs an older Series 1, a Toshiba or Pioneer one, one with Product Lifetime, or something that is not a TiVo DVR at all.


Thanks for the reply.
I don't consider that using the tivo to record like a VHS is theft of services.
Like I said, I don't want the guide or scheduling options.
I think they restrict the recording option to force you to get a subscription.
I will keep checking or maybe buy a series 1 and see if I can record without a subscription with that.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Exactly, because TiVo is a software/service company, with the hardware sold (at a loss typically) to execute that service.


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

You will be able to manually record on a series 1 Phillips HDRxxx model, or the early Sony SVR-2000 (manufactured before about october, 2001, I think). Note that the sony has its own remote control, that isn't compatible with the standard Tivo remote.

If you want to make DVD's, you might want one of the Pioneer or Toshiba units (not the Toshiba SD-H400, it is a DVD player). They came with lifetime Tivo basic, so will get the program listings if you decide to record TV.

All the later Tivo's were sold under the terms that you needed a subscription in order to use them ("no functionality is guaranteed without a subscription" is on the box and in the manual).


----------

